# New Classical music composers



## RobJKennedy (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am an Australian composer and I am interested in new classical music composers. I prefer finding out about orchestral tonal music composers.

If you are one or know composers who write tonal orchestral music, I would love to know about you and hear your music.

Cheers from downunder.

Rob


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Rob,
Welcome to Talk Classical, we do have a special section with members who are composing, see:

https://www.talkclassical.com/today-s-composers/
enjoy your time on the forum


----------



## RobJKennedy (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks Pugg nice of you.


----------



## Vals97 (9 mo ago)

RobJKennedy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am an Australian composer and I am interested in new classical music composers. I prefer finding out about orchestral tonal music composers.
> 
> ...


Hello!
I am a croatioan composer of contemporary classical music. You might like it,
Here is the link:


----------

